# Warhammer 40k for Android



## EnslavedYeti (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello, I'm currently in the process of developing a WH40k Combat Calculator of sorts, and I guess I'm just wondering if there will even be anyone who would be interested. 

It mainly just lets you put in the stats of firing units and the stats of the target units and it will show die results and calculate how many hit/wound, and then saving throws after you allocate wounds.

I have also started making a side-project that will likely end up being a part of the main application, that doesn't calculate on it's own, and is more akin to the analog experience where as it rolls the amount of dice you specify, and you select the dice that don't make it and it will re-roll the ones that did.

I also plan to implement a statistics part, that will show statistics for those that would want to know their chances.

Anybody out there with an Android phone? I know the Motorola Droid (or Milestone, depending on where you live) is going to/is selling like crazy, so I'm just curious if anyone would use a program that generates dice over the real thing? 

(And for anyone familiar with Java programming and the slight predictability of the Random Utility with large quantities, I work around this by generating 20 dice for every 1 die generated and picking one at random each time for the die's result.)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

All I can say is be careful with IP infringement. You aren't providing any stats (They have to be put in yourself), but GWS Legal has been earning their paychecks recently, so be careful. There shouldn't be any major problem as long as you remember to credit them where it is due. Otherwise, sounds like a good project; Perhaps you could make one for CC too.


----------



## EnslavedYeti (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, I'm even being careful by not including the name's of rules. That way they can't argue I'm distributing the contents of the rule books. Get's hot is listed at "1's Wound Shooter" and so on, and yeah the assault phase is on my list but that's going to be tough to get all the stuff down. The logic for assigning wounds took me almost 2 weeks to get working correctly (making it so you have to do the whole everyone gets a wound before someone gets two is actually pretty hard to make a computer understand...)

As a side note, if anybody is planning on getting a smart phone anytime soon and it considering Android, I highly recommend it. I would go on about Android 2.0's awesomeness but this is a 40k forum, so I'll stop here


----------

